# PC aufrüsten?



## Chronor (27. September 2011)

Hallo Buffed-Community,

Bald kommen ja sehr viele neue Spiele wie Battlefield 3, SWToR,... und diese will ich natürlich in möglichst schöner Grafik spielen können. Mein PC ist jetzt schon etwas älter (fast 2 Jahre) und reicht deshalb sicher nicht für die höchste Grafikeinstellung. Was glaubt ihr muss ich auswechseln damit diese (oder ein bisschen darunter) möglichst ruckelfrei möglich ist?

Momentan habe ich:

Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Quad CPU Q9550 @ 2.83GHz
4 GB RAM
AMD Radeon HD 6900 Series
FUJITSU D2950-A1 Motherboard

Windows 7 64-Bit

Ist eigentlich ein Fujitsu Fertig-PC, hab aber vor kurzen die neue AMD-Grafikkarte reingetan für Eyefinity. 

Falls ich noch irgendwas schreiben soll sagt es mir bitte :-)

Danke schonmal,
Chronor


----------



## Tilhor (27. September 2011)

Okay, was für ein Netzteil hast du? Ich glaube bei einem Fertig PC hast du die falsche Grafikkarte gewählt, wegen so Billig-Netzteilen.
Was für ein RAM? Ich weiß nur, bin ich nicht schlau, das es DDR2 ist. Aber ob es DDR2 800 677 ist oder so musst du sagen.
Wieviel Geld kannst du ausgeben? Für Battlefield 3 auf HÖCHSTEN EINSTELLUNGEN brauch man am besten, sagen die Entwickler, 2x eine GTX 580. Wo man fast 1000€ für zahlt.


----------



## Chronor (27. September 2011)

Tilhor schrieb:


> Okay, was für ein Netzteil hast du? Ich glaube bei einem Fertig PC hast du die falsche Grafikkarte gewählt, wegen so Billig-Netzteilen.
> Was für ein RAM? Ich weiß nur, bin ich nicht schlau, das es DDR2 ist. Aber ob es DDR2 800 677 ist oder so musst du sagen.
> Wieviel Geld kannst du ausgeben? Für Battlefield 3 auf HÖCHSTEN EINSTELLUNGEN brauch man am besten, sagen die Entwickler, 2x eine GTX 580. Wo man fast 1000€ für zahlt.



Netzteil hatte ich mir damals auch ein neues besorgt was zur Grafikkarte passt. Wo kann ich das mit dem RAM denn ablesen? Hab jetzt AIDA64 benutzt, steht dass da irgendwo?
Ja, Battlefield 3 muss nicht umbedingt auf der höchsten laufen, aber halt dass man schon was von der tollen Grafik merkt. Ist da möglichst unter 300€ was machbar?

Edit: Benutze jetzt SIW, da steht aber nur DDR2...


----------



## Tilhor (27. September 2011)

Es ist immer was machbar. 
Für PC-Daten (RAM, CPU, Mainboard) empfehle ich CPU-Z. Für die Grafikkarte GPU-Z.
Zur Not schraub nochmal dein PC auf und sage mir von welcher Marke das Netzteil ist und wieviel Watt es hat.
Also, wenn du eine HD6900er Serie hast dürftest du von Grund auf auf Mittel-Hoch spielen können in Full HD (BF3) aber sehr hoch bis Ulta wird schwer...
Aber unter 300&#8364; lässt sich was machen... Lass mir nur ein bisschen Zeit... Ahja, Übertakten ja/nein?

Edit: Welche 6900er Serie genau? 6950, 6970 oder 6990 ?


----------



## Tilhor (27. September 2011)

CPU: i5 2500K ~165&#8364;
Mainboard: ASUS P8H67 Rev 3.0 oder vergleichbares Gigabyte ~77&#8364;
RAM: 8GB GeIL DDR3-1333 ~39&#8364;
CPU-Kühler: EKL Alpenföhn Brocken ~30&#8364;

Das sind insgesamt ca. 311&#8364;, wobei man noch Versandkosten von verschiedenen Herrstellern berücksichtigen muss, daher mit Versand kommt man auf ~341&#8364;. Daher über den 300&#8364;.
Falls man nicht die 300&#8364;-Grenze nicht zu sehr überschreiten kann, kann man statt dem 2500K auch ein i5 2400 einbauen. Der kostet ~148&#8364;. Daher Gesamtkosten mit Versand ~324&#8364;.
Also mind. würde ich 325&#8364; einplanen.


----------



## Chronor (27. September 2011)

Tilhor schrieb:


> Es ist immer was machbar.
> Für PC-Daten (RAM, CPU, Mainboard) empfehle ich CPU-Z. Für die Grafikkarte GPU-Z.
> Zur Not schraub nochmal dein PC auf und sage mir von welcher Marke das Netzteil ist und wieviel Watt es hat.
> Also, wenn du eine HD6900er Serie hast dürftest du von Grund auf auf Mittel-Hoch spielen können in Full HD (BF3) aber sehr hoch bis Ulta wird schwer...
> ...



Das Netzteil hat 500 Watt. Grafikkarte hab ich die 6950, also Sapphire soviel ich weiß.
Wegen dem RAM steht bei CPU-Z leider auch nur DDR2... bringt es was wenn ich dir die Timings schreibe?
Von Übertakten hab ich überhaupt keine Ahnung, was würdest du sagen? Bzw läuft da leicht was schief?

Reicht der CPU eigentlich noch oder bräuchte ich da dann auch einen neuen?


----------



## Tilhor (27. September 2011)

Chronor schrieb:


> Das Netzteil hat 500 Watt. Grafikkarte hab ich die 6950, also Sapphire soviel ich weiß.
> Wegen dem RAM steht bei CPU-Z leider auch nur DDR2... bringt es was wenn ich dir die Timings schreibe?
> Von Übertakten hab ich überhaupt keine Ahnung, was würdest du sagen? Bzw läuft da leicht was schief?
> 
> Reicht der CPU eigentlich noch oder bräuchte ich da dann auch einen neuen?



Also, die CPU würde bis hin zu mittleren Details (BF3) reichen, ohne Probleme, aber da der Sockel schon älter ist würde ich langsam umsteigen. Dh. neue CPU. Da du auch ein neues Mainboard eingeplant ist, sind die RAM Takte nicht mehr wichtig. Schau dir einfach meine Vorschläge an und freunde dich mit der passenderen, für dich, CPU an.
Wenn du keine Ahnung hast vom Übertakten würde ich es bleiben lassen. Übertakten bedeutet, dass du Prozessor, RAM oder Grafikkarte (oder alles) von z.B. 3,3GHZ auf 4GHZ hochtaktest. Das ist aber für dich nicht so wichtig, ich würde es ohne gute Hardware und Kühlung (und Erfahrung!) auch sein lassen.

Edit: Die Power vom Netzteil müsste reichen, welche Marke ist es aber? Es kann ein 500W Netzteil sein welches nur 400W schafft wenn es eine billige Marke ist (wie z.B. LC Power).


----------



## Chronor (27. September 2011)

Tilhor schrieb:


> Also, die CPU würde bis hin zu mittleren Details (BF3) reichen, ohne Probleme, aber da der Sockel schon älter ist würde ich langsam umsteigen. Dh. neue CPU. Da du auch ein neues Mainboard eingeplant ist, sind die RAM Takte nicht mehr wichtig. Schau dir einfach meine Vorschläge an und freunde dich mit der passenderen, für dich, CPU an.
> Wenn du keine Ahnung hast vom Übertakten würde ich es bleiben lassen. Übertakten bedeutet, dass du Prozessor, RAM oder Grafikkarte (oder alles) von z.B. 3,3GHZ auf 4GHZ hochtaktest. Das ist aber für dich nicht so wichtig, ich würde es ohne gute Hardware und Kühlung (und Erfahrung!) auch sein lassen.
> 
> Edit: Die Power vom Netzteil müsste reichen, welche Marke ist es aber? Es kann ein 500W Netzteil sein welches nur 400W schafft wenn es eine billige Marke ist (wie z.B. LC Power).



Das Netzteil ist ein Ednet 30113. Ja, übertakten lass ich lieber, bzw. bitte einmal jemanden der sich auskennt. 
Also würde ich dann eine neue Grafikkarte, CPU und Mainboard brauchen?


----------



## Tilhor (27. September 2011)

Ich habe dir schon einen Vorschlag geschrieben weiter oben, der 5. Post! Da habe ich Vorschläge gepostet, was du alles brauchst und was das kostet wird.
Das Netzteil ist ja mal nicht so das Beste, dürfte aber *erstmal reichen*. Falls du demnächst mal wieder 80€ hast würde ich empfehlen ein neues zu kaufen (von bequiet, Antec, Thermaltake oder solche Marken).


----------



## Chronor (27. September 2011)

Tilhor schrieb:


> Ich habe dir schon einen Vorschlag geschrieben weiter oben, der 5. Post! Da habe ich Vorschläge gepostet, was du alles brauchst und was das kostet wird.
> Das Netzteil ist ja mal nicht so das Beste, dürfte aber *erstmal reichen*. Falls du demnächst mal wieder 80€ hast würde ich empfehlen ein neues zu kaufen (von bequiet, Antec, Thermaltake oder solche Marken).



Grade gesehen, irgendwie voll übersehen vorher, sorry! :-D Passt, schaut gut aus, werd ich mir anschauen! Viele Dank! Also mit dem Zeug sollte Battlefield 3 auf hoch laufen? Und wie schauts damit glaubst du bei SWToR aus?


----------



## Tilhor (27. September 2011)

Chronor schrieb:


> Grade gesehen, irgendwie voll übersehen vorher, sorry! :-D Passt, schaut gut aus, werd ich mir anschauen! Viele Dank! Also mit dem Zeug sollte Battlefield 3 auf hoch laufen? Und wie schauts damit glaubst du bei SWToR aus?



SWToR wird keinerlei Problem darstellen. BF3 sollte auf hoch auch laufen. Bei noch besserer Grafik musste halt mal schauen, ne?


----------



## Chronor (27. September 2011)

Tilhor schrieb:


> SWToR wird keinerlei Problem darstellen. BF3 sollte auf hoch auch laufen. Bei noch besserer Grafik musste halt mal schauen, ne?



Sehr schön, danke! Hätte mir nicht erwartet heute noch genau zu wissen was ich kaufen werde. Passt das ganze auch gut in mein Gehäuse? Ca. 39x17x35cm
Und, falls du Erfahrung damit hast, ist der Alpenföhn-Lüfter den du mir vorgeschlagen hast sehr laut? Der den ich jetzt gerade drin habe ist nicht gerade der leiseste, wär deshalb angenehm wenn der ein bisschen leiser wäre (wenn nicht passt es auch, lauter wird er schon nicht sein ^^)


----------



## Caps-lock (27. September 2011)

Behalte deine Hardware und schau einfach nach wie BF läuft.
NIEMAND kann sagen wie die Spiele laufen, weil sie noch nicht erschienen sind.
Kauf sie dir und hab die 320 Euro für den 2500k+ Kram zur Not in der Hinterhand...

Dein Q9550 sollte auf Augenhöhe mit nem AMD X4 955 sein und deine Graka ist auch Uptodate.

BF3 sollte bei der Grafikpracht in erster Linie von der Graka abhängig sein und wie schon gesagt ist dein Prozi gut.

Also in klaren Worten: Jetzt auf gut Glück was zu kaufen, ohne das du nen Plan hast was der Flaschenhals an deinem Rechner sein wird für BF3 ist totaler Unsinn.
Und für die höchste BF3 einstellung kannst du dir wohl eher nen kompletten Rechner kaufen mit ner 6950 von Sapphire und dann deine alte im Crossfire einbauen 
Damit bist du dann eher knapp 1000 Euro los.

Und ganz wichtig...
momentan bist du exakt in den empfohlenen Anforderungn: Quadcore + 6950.


----------



## Chronor (27. September 2011)

Caps-lock schrieb:


> Behalte deine Hardware und schau einfach nach wie BF läuft.
> NIEMAND kann sagen wie die Spiele laufen, weil sie noch nicht erschienen sind.
> Kauf sie dir und hab die 320 Euro für den 2500k+ Kram zur Not in der Hinterhand...



Aber mit den neuen Teilen würde es sicher besser laufen als so, also bessere Grafikeinstellungen wären ziemlich sicher möglich oder? Ist ja auch nicht nur für BF3, sondern viele Spiele die noch rauskommen bzw. ich schon habe.

Und welche Grafikkarte würdest du vorschlagen?


----------



## Caps-lock (27. September 2011)

Wie schon geschrieben.
Du hast einen guten Rechner  und offensichtlich bis jetzt noch keine Probleme.

Mal eben neue Teile kaufen geht in 2-4 Tagen und du musst dir überlegen was besser ist.
Vielleicht 2-4 Tage mit Rucklern leben und nochmal fragen, oder auf gut Glück 300 und mehr Euro raushauen und dann unter Umständen immernoch mit Rucklern zu leben.

Falls deine Antwort nach meinem letzten Edit kam .
Du hast exakt die empfohlenen Anforderungen mit Quadcore+6950.

Davon abgesehen ist es immer Unsinn Hardware zu kaufen, bevor man festgestellt hat, das die alte zu langsam ist.



> Aber mit den neuen Teilen würde es sicher besser laufen



Wenn deine CPU deine Graka nicht mit genug Daten versorgen kann ja, ansonsten wird ein I2500 eher wenig bringen ohne neue Graka und die momentan Grakas dürften kaum eine sinnvolle Steigerung sein.

Davon abgesehen gibts über deine Graka nur noch die 6970, die 570+ und alle diese Graka liegen in Richtung 300 Euro.


----------



## Littlecool (28. September 2011)

Caps-lock schrieb:


> Behalte deine Hardware und schau einfach nach wie BF läuft.
> NIEMAND kann sagen wie die Spiele laufen, weil sie noch nicht erschienen sind.



Ich ab die Beta... keine Ahnung ob die finale version noch anspruchsvoller wird..... 
Mit den settings ggf. CPU übertakten... und ggf. neuen CPU Kühler und dann wirst du BF3 auf High sicher gut zocken können @1080p versteht sich 

Meine GTX 570 (Niveau einer GTX 580) und mein i7-2600k (kein OC) lassen sich BF3 auf ULTRA gefallen.... die graka is zwar gut ausgelastet.... die CPU... naja ned sonderlich beeindruckt und es rennt ohne einen einzigen Ruckler.
Ich meine irgendwas gehört zu haben, das der MP ne schlechtere grafik als der SP hat damit die performance gleich is...... mal schauen wie sich der SP schlägt.
Sondlerlich beeindruckt von der grafik bin ich jedenfalls noch ned....(vll war ich einfach zu genervt vom tag)


----------



## OldboyX (28. September 2011)

Caps-lock schrieb:


> Wie schon geschrieben.
> Du hast einen guten Rechner  und offensichtlich bis jetzt noch keine Probleme.
> 
> Mal eben neue Teile kaufen geht in 2-4 Tagen und du musst dir überlegen was besser ist.
> ...



Kann mich hier in allen Punkten nur anschließen. Deine Hardware reicht noch vollkommen aus und du kannst getrost noch warten. Jetzt neue Hardware kaufen wäre in deinem Fall verheiztes Geld, da du alles noch gut spielen kannst. Du würdest sehr viel Geld ausgeben müssen um wirklich in Spielen einen merklichen Performance-Unterschied zu erreichen und da können die Leute hier schreiben was sie wollen, das lohnt definitiv nicht. Vor allem, da du in 1 Jahr deutlich mehr Leistung für dasselbe Geld bekommen wirst.




> Wenn deine CPU deine Graka nicht mit genug Daten versorgen kann ja, ansonsten wird ein I2500 eher wenig bringen ohne neue Graka und die momentan Grakas dürften kaum eine sinnvolle Steigerung sein.
> 
> Davon abgesehen gibts über deine Graka nur noch die 6970, die 570+ und alle diese Graka liegen in Richtung 300 Euro.



Auch dieser Aussage ist voll und ganz zuzustimmen. Eine GTX 570 kostet mindestens 260€ und ist im Schnitt nur knapp 10% schneller als deine jetzige. Wenn du Pech hast dann in BF3 garnicht, weil zumindest in BF2 AMD/ATI Karten oft besser abschneiden. Du müsstest also mindestens eine GTX 580 kaufen, die lieferbar bei 380€ anfangen oder sonst auf MultiGPU gehen wovon ich nur abraten kann (Hitze, Strom, Lautstärke, Kosten, Microruckler).

Battlefield 3 wird auf deinem Rechner definitiv in annehmbarer Qualität flüssig laufen, wenn du wirklich etwas investieren willst, dann würde sich bei deinem Rechner folgendes lohnen und das kostet dich auch in erster Linie nur Zeit (und wenig Geld wenn du einen neuen CPU Kühler brauchst)

- informier dich im Internet darüber, wie man deinen Prozessor übertakten kann, eventuell musst du dafür einen besseren Kühler kaufen, da bist du aber mit 30€ dabei. Einbau kannst du mit Recherche auch selbst bewerkstelligen
- informier dich im Internet darüber, ob deine Grafikkarte Dual Bios besitzt und wenn ja, wie du die Shader freischalten kannst, um nahezu die Leistung einer 6970 zu erreichen


----------



## Chronor (28. September 2011)

OldboyX schrieb:


> Kann mich hier in allen Punkten nur anschließen. Deine Hardware reicht noch vollkommen aus und du kannst getrost noch warten. Jetzt neue Hardware kaufen wäre in deinem Fall verheiztes Geld, da du alles noch gut spielen kannst. Du würdest sehr viel Geld ausgeben müssen um wirklich in Spielen einen merklichen Performance-Unterschied zu erreichen und da können die Leute hier schreiben was sie wollen, das lohnt definitiv nicht. Vor allem, da du in 1 Jahr deutlich mehr Leistung für dasselbe Geld bekommen wirst.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Passt, vielen Dank! Dann werde ich erstmal nur einen neuen Lüfter kaufen (kannst du mir da einen empfehlen?) und den CPU übertakten. 2012 kann ich ja dann mal schauen ob sich eine neue Grafikkarte lohnen würde. Reichen eigentlich die 4GB RAM? Werde neben BF3 auch noch Skype und vll. Fraps laufen haben, sollte ich da lieber 8GB besorgen? 
Und noch etwas, ich hab mal versucht einen Livestream zu machen (in relativ niedriger Qualität) und es hat sehr stark geruckelt. Von was hängt das ab? RAM oder CPU? Ich kenn mich da leider nicht wirklich aus ^^


----------



## OldboyX (28. September 2011)

Als CPU Kühler würde sich ein

Scythe Mugen 2
oder
Thermalright Macho

empfehlen. 

Beide passen auf den 775er Sockel.

Beim RAM ist es so, dass 4 GB fürs zocken eigentlich ausreichen und da du noch DDR2 RAM hast lohnt es sich eigentlich nicht hier Geld zu investieren.

Die Gründe für einen ruckelnden Livestream können vielfältig sein, das lässt sich nicht so ohne weiteres sagen. Das kann auch an deiner Internetverbindung liegen, da du beim Livestream vergleichsweise viele Daten ins Netz hochladen musst, etwas das man sonst kaum jemals braucht. Bei fast allen Internetprovidern ist die Geschwindigkeit beim Hochladen sehr viel geringer als beim Herunterladen. So dauert es vergleichsweise ewig, wenn man selbst eine 5 MB große Email versenden will, aber es ist blitzschnell, wenn man eine solche Email empfängt.


----------



## Chronor (28. September 2011)

OldboyX schrieb:


> Als CPU Kühler würde sich ein
> 
> Scythe Mugen 2
> oder
> ...




Passt, dann werd ich mal schauen welchen von den Lüftern ich kaufe. Danke!

Das Problem beim Livestream war eigentlich vorallem dass das Spiel bei mir, also auf meinem PC wo ichs gespielt habe extrem geruckelt hat. Das Internet sollte kein allzu großes Problem darstellen, ist ein recht neues und gutes und da können auch ruhig ein paar Ruckler drin sein, aber für mich wars einfach unspielbar, eine Diashow


----------



## Littlecool (28. September 2011)

BF3 Benchmark Tests

Je nach dem wie dein Prozi die graka limitiert oder der Prozi das Spiel limitiert, wirst du BF3 auch auf ca. High mit mehr als 30 FPS zocken können 

Wobei man sagen muss das die minimal FPS sehr gut sind da nicht ins Bodenlose fallend..... 
BETA zumindest  wie es dann bei 128 Spielern auf Capsian Border aussieht weis ich ned


----------



## Chronor (28. September 2011)

Littlecool schrieb:


> BF3 Benchmark Tests
> 
> Je nach dem wie dein Prozi die graka limitiert oder der Prozi das Spiel limitiert, wirst du BF3 auch auf ca. High mit mehr als 30 FPS zocken können
> 
> ...


 
Ok, wenn High flüssig läuft bin ich glücklich   Danke!


----------



## Klos1 (28. September 2011)

Aufrüsten ist hier doch völlig für die Tonne. Die CPU wird sehr wahrscheinlich ohne Probleme reichen. Hab selbst nen 9550er und bisher noch bei keinem Spiel von der CPU her auch nur im Ansatz Probleme.
Und ne 6900er, egal welche, aufzurüsten, hallo?

Laut Entwickler reicht eine GTX 560 TI für hoch. Also reicht auch eine 6950, die kleinste aller 6900er für hoch.

Und was an diesem "Für Ultra 2x580GTX" - Geschwätz dran ist, muss man erstmal abwarten. Sehr wahrscheinlich ist es nur irgendein Marketing-Gag, damit die Grafikkarten gekauft werden.
Nehmen wir doch mal an, es würde stimmen, dann würde eine GTX580 für Mittel reichen. Schon mal daran gedacht, was EA dazu sagen würde? Das Spiel soll doch auch verkauft werden.

Also, erstmal abwarten. Ein 9550er wird meiner Einschätzung nach keine Probleme haben. Und wenn du eine 6950 oder größer hast, dann bist du mit hohen Einstellungen auf jedenfall dabei.
Mag sein, dass es dann noch ne Über-Ultra-Einstellung gibt, die kaum optischen Nutzen hat, aber Performance ohne Ende frisst. Darauf kann man dann wohl auch verzichten.
Jedenfall werden sich die wenigsten wohl 2 GTX 580 für ein Spiel kaufen.

Abwarten und Tee trinken.


----------



## Caps-lock (28. September 2011)

Irgendwie fühle ich mich an dieser Stelle mal genötigt auf unsere Verantwortung hinzuweisen .
Aufgrund unserer Ratschläge geben Menschen hier 100te von Euros aus, also wäre es gut, wenn etwas überlegter gepostet werden würde .


----------



## Littlecool (28. September 2011)

Es rennt in der BETA Grafik bei mir mit ca 45 fps..... 
<---- GTX 580 (GTX570 EXTREM OC)

Kann schon was dran sein mit 2x GTX 580 @2560x1600 oder so.... final sind die texturen ja hoffentlich noch ned


Aber für das sys hier..... kein aufrüsten nötig


----------



## Chronor (28. September 2011)

Also hab ich das richtig verstanden, ohne sehr viel auszugeben kann man nicht wirklich was verbessern (Außer vielleicht übertakten und neuen Lüfter)? Würde es etwas bringen auf 8GB RAM zu upgraden (evtl. für Livestream o.Ä.)? Und wann schätzt ihr lohnt sich eine neue Grafikkarte?


----------



## Klos1 (28. September 2011)

Naja - @2560x1600 ist jetzt aber auch schon extrem. Außerdem stellt sich auch die Frage, ob die finale Version nicht noch etwas optimiert wird und besser läuft.
Ich würde sagen, erstmal abwarten, bis die finale Version da ist. Keinesfalls würde ich jetzt übereilt irgendetwas kaufen.


----------



## Chronor (28. September 2011)

Was ich nur einmal kurz im ersten Post erwähnt habe, ich hab Eyefinity (3 Bildschirme, Auflösung: 5760x1080), das beansprucht ja wahrscheinlich dann mehr von der Grafikkarte oder?


----------



## Klos1 (28. September 2011)

Ähm...ja! 

Dafür könntest du für BF dann in der Tat ne Monster-Config brauchen. Quad-SLI oder so. ^^


----------



## Littlecool (28. September 2011)

2x GTX 560Ti reichen auch voll.

Oder GTX 570 oder HD 6950 oder HD 6970 ach kA

Quad SLI/CF brauchst du nur bei 3x 2560x1600 

Is aber krank auf der auflösung zu zocken vor allem 16ms Reaktion haben die teile.....

WoW mmo und rpgs vll aber nix Sh00ter


----------



## Chronor (28. September 2011)

Klos schrieb:


> Ähm...ja!
> 
> Dafür könntest du für BF dann in der Tat ne Monster-Config brauchen. Quad-SLI oder so. ^^



Okay   äh, blöde Frage, was ist ein Quad-SLI? ^^

Littlecool, also laut Beschreibung hat der 8ms und ich merk da jetzt bei Shootern eigentlich überhaupt nichts...
Hab ich jetzt nicht ganz verstanden, meinst du zwei 6950 oder nur eine, wie ichs jetzt hab?


----------



## Klos1 (28. September 2011)

Naja - 4 Karten im Verbund eben.  Bei drei Monitoren wird BF3 wahrscheinlich schon böse zuschlagen.


----------



## Littlecool (28. September 2011)

Chronor schrieb:


> Okay   äh, blöde Frage, was ist ein Quad-SLI? ^^
> 
> Littlecool, also laut Beschreibung hat der 8ms und ich merk da jetzt bei Shootern eigentlich überhaupt nichts...
> Hab ich jetzt nicht ganz verstanden, meinst du zwei 6950 oder nur eine, wie ichs jetzt hab?



Ich Rede von den 30" Monstern mit 2560x1600

Dein 3x 1920x1080 kenn ich ja schon  auch schon in 3D gezockt aber dann wieder verkauft weil es zu unsinnig war.
8 ms merke ich aber auch  naja wenn man immer mit nem 2ms Monitor zockt


----------



## Chronor (28. September 2011)

Klos schrieb:


> Naja - 4 Karten im Verbund eben.  Bei drei Monitoren wird BF3 wahrscheinlich schon böse zuschlagen.



Ok ^^ Würde es erstmal reichen noch 1, höchstens 2 6950 einzubauen? Oder was meinst du was ich da machen soll? Falls nötig, mein Bildschirm ist der Samsung MD230x3.

Edit:



Littlecool schrieb:


> Ich Rede von den 30" Monstern mit 2560x1600
> 
> Dein 3x 1920x1080 kenn ich ja schon  auch schon in 3D gezockt aber dann wieder verkauft weil es zu unsinnig war.
> 8 ms merke ich aber auch  naja wenn man immer mit nem 2ms Monitor zockt



Also mir gefallts sehr gut, auch außerhalb vom Spiel hat man viel mehr Platz für Programme. Hatte vorher einen Bildschirm mit glaub ich 4ms, merke da überhaupt keinen Unterschied, kommt alles sofort an.


----------



## Caps-lock (28. September 2011)

Ich würd mal schätzen, dass sich die Frames je nach Spielsituation etwa halbieren .



> Ok ^^ Würde es erstmal reichen noch 1, höchstens 2 6950 einzubauen? Oder was meinst du was ich da machen soll? Falls nötig, mein Bildschirm ist der Samsung MD230x3.



Schau doch erstmal wie BF3 läuft ^^.
Wie auch in nem anderen THread geschrieben... Wenns es ruckelt, es dich ärgert und du Geld hast, hast du in 2-3 Tagen fast jede Graka bei dir zu Hause.
10 Minuten fürs umbauen, 15 für die Treiber und gut ist.

Davon abgesehen brauchst dafür unter Garantie ein neues Netzteil, sehr wahrscheinlich ein neues Gehäuse und am Ende kannst du mit dem Rechner wunderbar dein Zimmer heizen.


----------



## OldboyX (28. September 2011)

Chronor schrieb:


> Was ich nur einmal kurz im ersten Post erwähnt habe, ich hab Eyefinity (3 Bildschirme, Auflösung: 5760x1080), das beansprucht ja wahrscheinlich dann mehr von der Grafikkarte oder?



Ja tut es, dennoch würde ich abwarten. Vor allem weil deine Upgrade-Möglichkeiten limitiert sind wenn du weiterhin 3 Monitore nutzen willst. Bei AMD gibt es kaum stärkere Karten (höchstens eine 6970). Von Multi-GPU würde ich nach wie vor abraten, und außerdem entstehen da auch große Kosten, denn

a) du brauchst ein neues Mainboard mit 2x PCIe (glaube kaum, dass dein Fertig-PC die Option auf eine 2. grafikkarte bietet) + neue CPU + neuen RAM (nur Mainboard wechseln lohnt bei dir sicher nicht)
b) du brauchst mindestens eine neue Grafikkarte, falls du auf Nvidia umsteigen willst brauchst du gleich 2 neue Karten (bei Nvidia brauchst du mindestens 2 Karten um 3 Monitore anzusteuern)
c) du brauchst je nach Stärke der Karten ein neues Netzteil
d) für Multi-GPU sollte man ein ordentliches Gehäuse mit guter Lüftung haben, da es sonst sehr warm und sehr laut wird

PS: Welche 6950 hast du denn? Die Version mit 2GB Vram oder mit 1 GB Vram? Solltest du nur 1 GB Vram haben, würde ich auch davon abraten eine 2. Grafikkarte dazuzustecken. Sollte dein Gehäuse gut gelüftet sein und dein Mainboard die Option auf Crossfire bieten, wärst du wohl mit einer zweiten 6950 (2GB Version!) am besten bedient und hättest das beste mögliche Ugprade was Preis/Leistung betrifft. Aber auch hier gilt unbedingt, dass du warten solltest bis das Spiel da ist, schauen wie es läuft und DANN entscheiden...

Einfach gesagt: Wäre ich an deiner Stelle würde ich mit dem System übertakten, die 6950 freischalten und damit noch 1-2 Jahre gut fahren bevor ich CPU/RAM/Mainboard wechseln würde, den Rest inklusive Grafikkarte aber noch behalten würde. Ich bin aber der Typ Spieler, der zwar gern flüssig spielt, aber auch problemlos auf AA+AF und maximale Details verzichten kann - das beeinträchtigt mein Spielerlebnis nicht. Außerdem ist es mir nicht egal, wieviel Strom mein Hobby verbrät und ich spare Geld lieber, als es für - meiner Ansicht nach - nicht lohnenswerte Performancesteigerungen im einstelligen Prozentbereich auszugeben.

Mein Spiele PC wird nur dann aufgerüstet, wenn dadurch die Performance um mindestens 50% gesteigert werden kann in folgenden Preissegmenten:
CPU bis max 150&#8364;
Mainboard bis max 100&#8364;
GPU bis max 200&#8364;

Je nach Zyklus der Konsolen hält ein Gamer PC auch mal länger.


----------



## Caps-lock (28. September 2011)

Ich hab gewisse Zweifel, dass sein Intel Core2 Quad zwei 6950 mit genug Daten versorgen kann, dass die ordentlich skalieren.


----------



## Littlecool (28. September 2011)

jo könnte probleme geben 





man das geht mir alles zu schnell bin BF3 zocken cu


----------



## Chronor (28. September 2011)

Ich bin mir nicht sicher aber ich glaube ich hab nur die 1GB Version... Also beim Fertig-PC wird Crossfire da sicher nicht unterstützt, und Netzteil bräuchte ich dann ja auch wahrscheinlich... Gehäuse ist halt kompliziert weil es nicht viel größer sein sollte (Maße hatte ich in einem vorigen Post schon geschrieben), nur wenn es wirklich nicht anders möglich ist.

Also falls BF3 dann schlecht läuft, könnte mir irgendjemand mal zusammenfassen was ich dann alles bräuchte (noch eine 6950, Mainboard, evtl. auch neuen Prozessor,...)? Will dann möglichst schnell alles zusammenbekommen und würde das gerne jetzt schon planen können mit dem Gehäuse und so. Wäre sehr nett


----------



## Littlecool (28. September 2011)

i5-2500k
Mobo mit 2x PCI-e x16+SLi Support und möglichst 3 Slots von einander entfernte PCI-e slots >_>
2te Graka 
8GB RAM
NT min 600 watt besser sowas wie 850 watt und 4x 6 Pin PCI-e Anschluss



Jaja die haben das PW von Capsian Border geändert..... jetz is BF3 langweillig!


----------



## Chronor (28. September 2011)

Littlecool schrieb:


> i5-2500k
> Mobo mit 2x PCI-e x16+SLi Support und möglichst 3 Slots von einander entfernte PCI-e slots >_>
> 2te Graka
> 8GB RAM
> ...



Passt, danke für die schnelle Anwort   Bist du sicher dass der i5 das packt, nicht lieber einen i7? (bzw. ist da viel unterschied?)
Und was würdest du sagen als 2. Grafikkarte? Einfach noch eine 6950? 1GB oder 2GB?

Edit: Achja, neues Gehäuse werde ich aber auch brauchen wegen dem Platz oder? Auf der ersten Seite hatte ich schon die Maße gepostet, reicht eher nicht oder?
Und kannst du mir irgendeine Motherboard Marke empfehlen?


----------



## Chronor (28. September 2011)

Sorry doublepost, wegen den ganzen internet-fails heute


----------



## Littlecool (28. September 2011)

Nen i5 reicht locker....

Ob die HD 6950 1gb oder 2gb weis ich ned.... vll 2gb kaufen und in Slot 1 stecken 

Mobo iwas von Asus Gigabyte oder so.....

Hab selber das Asus P8P67 WS Revolution.... is für bis zu 3Way SLI und Quad CF geeignet. 

Gibt aber günstigere.... die nur 2 x PCI-e Stecker haben
Das WS hat halt auch nen NF200 Chip das es 2x PCI-e lane mit x16 gibt und es 4 Slots abstand gibt für bessere Kühlung bei CF


Da es nen Fujistu is denke ich mal das des Case zu klein is ja und/oder die eigene Mobos haben wie Dell.

Also neues Case währe von Vorteil....


----------



## Chronor (28. September 2011)

Littlecool schrieb:


> Nen i5 reicht locker....
> 
> Ob die HD 6950 1gb oder 2gb weis ich ned.... vll 2gb kaufen und in Slot 1 stecken
> 
> ...



Ok, also werd ich wohl auch das WS nehmen   
Also i5, 6950 2GB, Asus P8P67 WS Revolution, Netzteil, 8GB RAM, Case. Sollte ich nicht auch noch einen Lüfter dazupacken? Weiß nicht ob der den ich da jetzt hab (Noch der normale vom Fertig-PC) dafür reicht...

Leider hab ich halt jetzt auch keine Ahnung wie ich das ganze mit den 2 Grafikkarten aufbaue, hab sowas noch nicht mal mit einer Grafikkarte gemacht   kennst du da vll einen Guide dafür?
Und was haltest du von den CoolerMaster Cases? Sollt ich so eins nehmen?


----------



## Littlecool (28. September 2011)

Jetz das WS is kein zwang ne  
gibt Günstigere als das... aber wenn du es willst  kann es aber auch nur empfehlen da es für bedingungslose Zuverlässigkeit gebaut worden is.


Irgend nen ATX Case das gut gelüftet is und gut is 
Lüfter müssen ggf extra gekauft werden is aber case und User abhänig (Silent/Performance usw)
Das mit CF is easy.... einfach beide in PC stecken brücke drauf fertig


----------



## Chronor (28. September 2011)

Littlecool schrieb:


> Jetz das WS is kein zwang ne
> gibt Günstigere als das... aber wenn du es willst  kann es aber auch nur empfehlen da es für bedingungslose Zuverlässigkeit gebaut worden is.
> 
> 
> ...



Haha, ok dann werd ich das wohl schaffen   
Ja werde wohl schon das WS nehmen, will ja den PC dann mindestens 1 Jahr lang so behalten können ohne dass da Probleme auftreten. Die DVD-Laufwerke und so kann ich ja einfach vom Fujitsu übernehmen stimmts?
Wegen dem Lüfter: Mir wurde vorher schon der Thermalright Macho vorgeschlagen, den werd ich am besten nehmen oder?


----------



## Littlecool (28. September 2011)

Jo oder Mugen 3 je nach Wunsch.... 

Die Laufwerke kannst du sicher übernehmen solange sie SATA sind.

IDE Anschluss hat das Board ned.


----------



## Chronor (28. September 2011)

Littlecool schrieb:


> Jo oder Mugen 3 je nach Wunsch....
> 
> Die Laufwerke kannst du sicher übernehmen solange sie SATA sind.
> 
> IDE Anschluss hat das Board ned.



Ja, SATA sind sie so viel ich weiß.
Kannst du ungefähr sagen wie groß das Case sein soll? Kann ruhig ein bisschen zu groß sein, hauptsache passt alles gut rein...


----------



## Littlecool (28. September 2011)

ATX Formfaktor

alles andere is Nebensache.
Schau das es größer is ja... aber nur schau das es ATX Formfaktor hat. 
Wenn E-ATX dasteht auch gut aber das brauchst du ned.


----------



## OldboyX (29. September 2011)

Chronor schrieb:


> Ok, also werd ich wohl auch das WS nehmen
> Also i5, 6950 2GB, Asus P8P67 WS Revolution, Netzteil, 8GB RAM, Case. Sollte ich nicht auch noch einen Lüfter dazupacken? Weiß nicht ob der den ich da jetzt hab (Noch der normale vom Fertig-PC) dafür reicht...
> 
> Leider hab ich halt jetzt auch keine Ahnung wie ich das ganze mit den 2 Grafikkarten aufbaue, hab sowas noch nicht mal mit einer Grafikkarte gemacht  kennst du da vll einen Guide dafür?
> Und was haltest du von den CoolerMaster Cases? Sollt ich so eins nehmen?



Zur Grafikkarte:

Wenn deine jetzige nur 1 GB Vram hat, bringt es dir absolut gar nichts, eine 2. Karte mit 2GB Vram dazuzustecken, denn es wird dann - falls das überhaupt geht - nur maximal 1 GB Vram genutzt. Zudem ist es bei Eyefinity so, dass mehr Vram deutliche Performance-Vorteile bringt, weil hohe Auflösungen stark auf den Vram gehen. Da würde sich 2x 6950 2GB eher anbieten und du müsstest deine jetzige Karte loswerden.

Bei Nvidia wirds da schwerer, da empfiehlt sich höchsten 2x GTX 560 TI 2 GB Version oder eben 2 GTX 570, wobei die mit 1,25 GB auch net so viel VRam haben und die Versionen mit 2,5GB Vram sind unverschämt teuer (das wäre dann an die 650&#8364; nur für die beiden Karten).


----------



## Littlecool (29. September 2011)

2x GTX560Ti 1GB sollte für ein 3er setup auch reichen.... 
hatte 2 im SLI und hab damit BC2 in 3D auf High gezockt Oo ohne ruckler versteht sich. Ja 3x1920x1080 in 3D


----------



## Chronor (29. September 2011)

Ich hab gerade nochmal nachgeschaut, GPU-Z sagt bei Memory Size 2048 MB, sprich 2GB, stimmts? Das heißt eine 2. 6950 2GB würde da was bringen oder?
Und danke Littlecool für die Case-Empfehlung, ich werde dann am besten wenn ich die Teile hab schauen damit ich jetzt nicht unnötig was zu kleines kaufe.

Achja, wenn es mit den 2 6950 2GB immer noch Probleme gibt kann ich ja bei dem WS Motherboard noch eine reintun, würde das Sinn ergeben?

Edit: http://geizhals.at/611318 was haltet ihr davon? Da sollte sich das ganze gut ausgehen oder?


----------



## Littlecool (29. September 2011)

Passt gutes Case.... 



Wenn du immer noch FPS probs haben solltest (was ich bezweifle), was an der Leistung liegt, dann kannst du zu deinen 2 Grafikkarten theoretisch 2 weitere dazu hauen 

NATÜRLICH auch nur eine  so das du 3 Way CF hast (NT dann lieber 850 watt oder mehr währe von Vorteil)


Mit dem Board geht bis zu Quad CF


----------



## Chronor (29. September 2011)

Littlecool schrieb:


> Passt gutes Case....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sehr schön, immer gut wenn man noch viele Möglichkeiten offen hat    Ja ich hatte sowieso ein stärkeres Netzteil eingeplant, also mindestens 850 Watt, damit ich das dann auch wieder längere Zeit behalten kann und nicht nach einem Jahr wieder ein neues brauch (wegen neuer Grafikkarte o.Ä.).

Der i5 würde für 3-4 Grafikkarten dann aber wahrscheinlich nicht reichen oder? Oder kommt man da mit Übertakten hin?


----------



## Littlecool (29. September 2011)

Ich denke schon das er es packt.... OC auf 4Ghz würd ich von haus aus machen... mehr is eig unsinn...

Da musst du dich oder ich mich auch mal schlau machen ob nen i5 reicht


----------



## Chronor (29. September 2011)

Littlecool schrieb:


> Ich denke schon das er es packt.... OC auf 4Ghz würd ich von haus aus machen... mehr is eig unsinn...
> 
> Da musst du dich oder ich mich auch mal schlau machen ob nen i5 reicht



Zum i7 sind ja "nur" 60€ Unterschied, aber hat man da nicht doch dann länger was davon? Bzw. ist viel Unterschied zwischen dem i5 und dem i7?


----------



## Littlecool (29. September 2011)

Ich sags mal so....

Wenn dir die 60 € nicht wehtun dann kauf dir den i7  

Ich hab ihn ja selber auch.
Es schadet sicher nicht wenn man ne bessere CPU hat....zumal BF3 auch mehr als 4 Kerne nutzt also kannst du vom HT des i7 auch profitieren... wie viel es ist weis ich nicht 

Wenn es dir das geld wert is kauf ihn dir  falsch machst du damit sicher nichts.


----------



## Chronor (29. September 2011)

Littlecool schrieb:


> Ich sags mal so....
> 
> Wenn dir die 60 € nicht wehtun dann kauf dir den i7
> 
> ...



Passt, dann werde ich den wohl nehmen. Will den PC ja jetzt 2 Jahre ohne viel Auswechseln so behalten können und ich glaube das passt mit den Teilen auch   Sonst würde ich wahrscheinlich nach einem Jahr sowieso den i7 kaufen ^^
Vielen Dank für deine Hilfe  Und natürlich auch an alle anderen die hier etwas (sinnvolles) geantwortet haben!


----------



## Chronor (1. Oktober 2011)

Sorry für Doublepost, aber wenn ich nur editiere liest das wahrscheinlich keiner... Hat das WS Motherboard 3 Digital-Anschlüsse? Ich habe jetzt nämlich nur 2 Digital und ein DP, und mir fallt bei den Eyefinity-Bildschirmen auf dass DP eine etwas schlechtere Qualität hat.


----------



## Littlecool (1. Oktober 2011)

Die Bildschirme werden an den Grakas angeschlossen... hoffe das weißt du 

DisplayPort/HDMI/DVI haben alle die gleiche Quali... da kanns keine Unterschiede geben

Wenn du aber 2 Grakas hast, dann hast du auch alle Monitor Anschlüsse 2 mal.... 
Wenn du dann Lustig bist kannst du Monitor 1,2 an Graka 1 und Monitor 3 an Graka 2 machen


----------



## Chronor (1. Oktober 2011)

Littlecool schrieb:


> Die Bildschirme werden an den Grakas angeschlossen... hoffe das weißt du
> 
> DisplayPort/HDMI/DVI haben alle die gleiche Quali... da kanns keine Unterschiede geben
> 
> ...



Ja, sorry irgendwie grade nicht wirklich nachgedacht ^^ Mir kommt es vielleicht nur so vor, aber klar, 2 Grafikkarten also mehr Anschlüsse.
Sorry für den mehr oder weniger unnötigen Post


----------



## Chronor (1. Oktober 2011)

Ich hab mich beim Gehäuse jetzt doch für den NZXT Phantom Big-Tower entschieden, wollte jedoch nochmal kurz fragen ob das passt mit dem anderen Zeug?


----------



## Caps-lock (2. Oktober 2011)

> Behalte deine Hardware und schau einfach nach wie BF läuft.
> NIEMAND kann sagen wie die Spiele laufen, weil sie noch nicht erschienen sind.
> Kauf sie dir und hab die 320 Euro für den 2500k+ Kram zur Not in der Hinterhand...
> 
> ...



Auch wenn ich mich ungerne wiederhole ^^...
Wenn du Geld mehr oder weniger sinnlos raushauen willst bitte 

Ein paar von den Leuten, die schon sehr sehr lange dabei sind, haben dir alle unisono den selben Ratschlag gegeben, dass es momentan totaler Unsinn ist, deinen Rechner aufzurüsten.
Nicht zuletzte, weil Endes des JAhres neues Grakas kommen, der neue Intelsockel, neue Mainboards mit PCIe 3.0 etc.
Ich bin aus dem Thread jetzt mal raus.


----------



## Caps-lock (2. Oktober 2011)

Doppeldingens und so


----------



## Littlecool (2. Oktober 2011)

Du hast doch in vorherigen Posts geschrieben, dass nen alter Quad durchaus Probs für 2xHD 6950 machen könnte.

Zudem nen Fujtsu Fertig PC, wo das Mobo kein CF kann
3 Monitore unso


----------



## Chronor (2. Oktober 2011)

Littlecool schrieb:


> Du hast doch in vorherigen Posts geschrieben, dass nen alter Quad durchaus Probs für 2xHD 6950 machen könnte.
> 
> Zudem nen Fujtsu Fertig PC, wo das Mobo kein CF/SLI hat.
> 
> 3 Monitore unso



Stimmt, und ich glaube es ist die beste Verbesserung mit noch einer Grafikkarte und so. Also wozu auf Ende des Jahres warten, einen besseren Prozessor oder so brauche ich ja eh nicht dafür. 
Was sagst du zu dem Gehäuse was ich vorher gepostet hab?


----------



## Littlecool (2. Oktober 2011)

Passt alles rein was geht 

Mein Typ isses ned, bin mehr der Raven/LianLi typ  (jaja viel teurer )


----------



## Chronor (2. Oktober 2011)

Littlecool schrieb:


> Passt alles rein was geht
> 
> Mein Typ isses ned, bin mehr der Raven/LianLi typ  (jaja viel teurer )



Passt  
Mir gefallt beim Phantom das futuristische Desgin ( http://tinyurl.com/6br9tlw ) besonders beim weißen  
Hab mir jetzt überlegt ein neues Laufwerk dazuzukaufen weil ich gern eins hätte was Blu-ray liest, passt da das Samsung SH-B123L? Und wenn ich schon dabei bin tu ich auch gleich noch eine Festplatte rein (meine wird mir so langsam zu klein) hab mir da die Western Digital WD20EARX rausgesucht, was haltest du davon?


----------



## Littlecool (2. Oktober 2011)

Naja stehe auf schlichtes und minimalistisches Design.... (Raven außen vor )

Blu-Ray kA .... brauch sowas ned hab 0 Erfahrung damit.

Platte is ganz gut hab selber daheim 3x Caviar Green Platten am laufen. Preislich auch eine der günstigen 2TB platten.


----------



## Chronor (2. Oktober 2011)

Littlecool schrieb:


> Naja stehe auf schlichtes und minimalistisches Design.... (Raven außen vor )
> 
> Blu-Ray kA .... brauch sowas ned hab 0 Erfahrung damit.
> 
> Platte is ganz gut hab selber daheim 3x Caviar Green Platten am laufen. Preislich auch eine der günstigen 2TB platten.



Passt, dann hab ich mir ja was gutes rausgesucht. Das Laufwerk sollte auch passen, hat jedenfalls recht gute Bewertungen.
Dann danke nochmal!


----------



## Klos1 (2. Oktober 2011)

Chronor schrieb:


> Der i5 würde für 3-4 Grafikkarten dann aber wahrscheinlich nicht reichen oder? Oder kommt man da mit Übertakten hin?



Also, ich würde erstmal nen Teufel tun und einen 2500/2600 übertakten. Für was denn? Ich glaube nicht, dass du das brauchen wirst. Sei doch froh, dass Intel mit der Sandy-Bridge
eine schön sparsame CPU auf dem Markt gebracht hat. Warum gleich alles wieder kaputt machen? Übertakte dann, wenn du es brauchst. Aber takte nicht planlos an dem Ding rum, nur
weil sich 4 Ghz gut anhören. Wäre mein Vorschlag.


----------



## Chronor (2. Oktober 2011)

Klos schrieb:


> Also, ich würde erstmal nen Teufel tun und einen 2500/2600 übertakten. Für was denn? Ich glaube nicht, dass du das brauchen wirst. Sei doch froh, dass Intel mit der Sandy-Bridge
> eine schön sparsame CPU auf dem Markt gebracht hat. Warum gleich alles wieder kaputt machen? Übertakte dann, wenn du es brauchst. Aber takte nicht planlos an dem Ding rum, nur
> weil sich 4 Ghz gut anhören. Wäre mein Vorschlag.



Ja, mit dem Übertakten warte ich bis ich wirklich merke dass ich es brauche. Sonst wäre es ja eigentlich nur sinnloser Garantieverlust ^^


----------



## Littlecool (2. Oktober 2011)

Achso grad was gelesen....

Der i5-2500k würde auch reichen und nicht die Grakas limitieren 
Denke die CPU Limitiert erst dann, wenn man jenseits der 100 FPS grenze ist und/oder die CPU zu 100% ausgelastet ist.


OC ist ja auch nicht zwingend nötig, wenn man es mal braucht (Zukunft) dann kann man sie halt easy übertakten da die CPU´s dafür gemacht worden sind  (ix-xxxxK)
Allerdings habe ich seit Sandy da is meine CPU und die hat scho mehrere male die 5.6GHz+ 98°C grenze erreicht und rennt immer noch tadellos


Garantie... hab mal irgwas davon gehört das schon offiziell die Garantie verfällt wenn man nicht den Intel Lüfter benutzt (Kann bei defekt natürlich keiner nachweisen)


----------



## Blut und Donner (2. Oktober 2011)

Du weißt aber auch das solche Temperaturen die Lebensdauer deines Prozessors drastisch verringern?


----------



## Littlecool (2. Oktober 2011)

Natürlich

Die 98°C sind mittlerweile schon 7 Monate her  (also das erste mal)

Aber eh egal, da ich fast jedes Jahr die CPU auswechsel.


----------



## Chronor (2. Oktober 2011)

Littlecool schrieb:


> Achso grad was gelesen....
> 
> Der i5-2500k würde auch reichen und nicht die Grakas limitieren
> Denke die CPU Limitiert erst dann, wenn man jenseits der 100 FPS grenze ist und/oder die CPU zu 100% ausgelastet ist.
> ...



Ich bleib mal beim i7, den kann ich sicher länger behalten als den i5 und denke auf die paar Euro kommts jetzt auch nicht mehr an. Trotzdem danke!
Ja ich hab halt überhaupt keine Erfahrung damit und lass es bis ich es brauche. 
Das mit der Garantie hab ich noch nie gehört, wär aber sehr gemein! ^^ Denke aber es lässt sich trotzdem was machen wenn das Teil nach ein paar Tagen nicht mehr funktioniert 

Edit: Noch etwas, mir ist aufgefallen dass es einige verschiedene 6950 2GB gibt, ist da nur das Aussehen anders oder sonst noch irgendetwas?


----------



## Littlecool (2. Oktober 2011)

Aussehen mehr ned.


----------



## Klos1 (2. Oktober 2011)

Also, von der Garantie her würde ich mir überhaupt keine Sorgen machen. Ich hab bisher so ziemlich jede CPU übertaktet und mir ist noch nie eine kaputt gegangen. Mir erschließt sich nur nicht der Sinn, eine CPU zu übertakten, wenn ich es nicht brauche. Warum sollte ich den Stromverbrauch nach oben treiben, nur weil es sich wahnsinnig toll liest, wenn die CPU mit 5 Ghz rennt? Ich übertakte meine CPU dann, wenn es für mich Sinn macht. Sprich, ich übertakte, um mit meiner CPU länger über die Runden zu kommen. Und das klappt auch ganz gut. Aktuell hab ich einen 9550, der mit 3,4 Ghz rennt. Ich hab ihn jetzt schon 3-4 Jahre, genau weiß ich es nicht, aber ich habe ihn ziemlich zu Anfang angeschafft, als der Conroe rauskam. Und ich muss sagen, er verrichtet immer noch zu meiner vollsten Zufriedenheit seinen Dienst. Bisher hatte ich noch kein Spiel, wo die CPU nicht gereicht hätte. Einen neuen 2500k zu übertakten, würde mir persönlich nicht im Traum einfallen. Früher war ich da schon eher so drauf, aber jetzt pfeif ich auf irgendwelche Ghz-Angaben. So lange das Ding das tut, was es soll, schraub ich daran auch nicht rum.


----------



## Chronor (2. Oktober 2011)

Littlecool schrieb:


> Aussehen mehr ned.



Achja und ich seh grade manche haben mehr Lüfter. Macht aber keinen Unterschied oder?


----------



## Littlecool (2. Oktober 2011)

@Klos

Der Meinung bin ich mittlerweile auch 
Früher: GHZ GHZ GHZ 
Mach OC nur noch für Benchmarks aber ned für den täglichen betrieb.

@Chronor

Nö


----------



## Chronor (2. Oktober 2011)

Littlecool schrieb:


> @Klos
> 
> Der Meinung bin ich mittlerweile auch
> Früher: GHZ GHZ GHZ
> ...



Haha passt, danke  
Und den OC werd ich auch erst machen wenn der Prozessor nicht mehr reicht, was aber glaub ich noch 1-2 Jahre dauern kann ^^


----------

